# water powered grist mill



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Found this old mill in Home Depot in a return buggy. I asked the worker if it as for sale, his reply was it's broken why would you want it. Little did he know! Folding a dollar bill in half (3") I checked the size to the building and found that it was close enough to "G" to work, best of all it was made out of resin. After repairing the base, fixing the wheel stand, painting the wood and coloring the store I had a very useable "Old Mill". I lit the unit with my newly discovered solar pathway lights parts (can't beat it for 98 cents). Lit the interior and the water spout that is above the mill wheel so you could see the water and wheel movement at night. All finished and I then discovered there was no way for mill workers to enter the mill. Off to Michaels craft store and I found a wooden look sliding door for $2.23 in the discount section. It fit perfectly and completed the project. Bill


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Willy I have seen a couple of them across the yrs on peoples layouts. Looks very nice.
You got a great find
Dennis


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that was sure a good find at a very resonable price. Looks good. Later RJD


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I always fear resin stuff like that. One flying rock out from under the mower at it and resin pieces. Would be interesting to put a sound unit in there that plays the sound of the water wheel turning and the water splashing.

I did have one resin building and I filled it with concrete and it eventually cracked to pieces.

Doug


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

bmwr71 said:


> I always fear resin stuff like that. One flying rock out from under the mower at it and resin pieces. Would be interesting to put a sound unit in there that plays the sound of the water wheel turning and the water splashing.
> 
> I did have one resin building and I filled it with concrete and it eventually cracked to pieces.
> 
> Doug


Haven't had any problem with it, paint fades every couple of years but that's about it stays 24/7 lites every dusk and stays on about 3 hours, put a solar pathway light in it and hid the solar panel in the chimney


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, just noticed this, great save. LiG


----------

